# Halloween Medley



## Texan78 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey does anyone know where I can find this Halloween Medley that is used in this video below? I want to do this one next year with my animated display and I have seen several others do this song as well but not sure where I can find it. Animated Lighting offers it but I use LOR though, but I have seen other LOR uses do this song before. So anyone know where I can find this medley or who it is by so I can try to find it?

-Thanks


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I don't see any vidoe link.


----------



## Savage Night (Jan 11, 2008)

When I click on the green link, I hear Disneyland's Haunted Mansion music. No medley.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Yeah that's all I hear as well. Here's the code to the flash file if anyone can figure out the entire URL and can decompile the flash file:

swf/header_banner.swf

I tried all kinds of combinations, and nothing worked.


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 27, 2008)

Sorry I think the video might have been removed. I actually found the one I was looking for. It was a song done by Animated lighting. 

BUT, there is still one more I can not find. It is a mix of songs and one of the songs is Thriller. I can not find the video on youtube now for the life of me. 

So if anyone knows of a mix of Halloween music where it has thriller in it let me know. That is not actually the song I am looking for, but it is the only song I remember in it.


----------

